# General > The Literature Network >  New Style

## Admin

Along with the main site redesign & new logo the default style of this forum has changed.

But before you get upset, please view the bottom left hand corner of your screen (scroll down to the bottom of the page first). Using that drop down box you can change your style back to the old one if you prefer it. So you have a choice.

----------


## AimusSage

Change it back? are you mad!  :Goof:  I love the new style.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
It's very pleasant compared to the orangy orange, and my avatar looks better too!  :FRlol:  Green on orange never really worked.  :Smile:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Wow, a choice! We've been having a pretty dramatic thunder storm here in Chicago, with a deep, menacing grey sky, so I have to admit when I submitted a post here and the screen came up that grey color, I thought for half a second it had something to do with the weather.  :FRlol:  I think I'll like the new style once I get accustomed to it though. Thanks.

P.S.--You're right, Aimus. Your avatar looks steller on the new skin.

----------


## papayahed

Yeah, Aimus you're avatar really pops!

I think I like the new look.

----------


## papayahed

Mine clashes slightly... perhaps a new one is in order.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey! Neat!!

----------


## grace86

I noticed it was starting to change a bit this morning. I think it looks pretty great. Have to get used to the avatars on a different background, but come to think of it, orange probably didn't match our avatars either...we just were used to it.

But I am really liking it this way too. Nice to have a choice.

----------


## papayahed

This new format reminds me of a college professor wearing a corduroy jacket with those brown patches on the sleeves. Maybe it's the color.

----------


## Scheherazade

I love it! The colour scheme is unique and easy on the eye.

And most importantly, matches my avatar like tailor-made!  :Biggrin: 

Thanks, Chris!  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

And is it just me or does it load a little faster? I've always had problems with this site loading slow, it takes forever to bring up a new page but today, since the change, it's been loading a lot quicker.

The colors made me a little dizzy at first but I'm starting to get used to them and I really like them.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nightshade

So I guess this was why it was slower earlier?
and wow aimus yours does look good on this backgraound  :Brow: 

got to say tat was the logo I liked least but I LOVE this  :Nod: 
 :Biggrin: 

And ths smilies really stand out  :Eek2:   :Goof:   :Biggrin:  :Tongue: 
 :Banana: 

*mind you I will admit Ive switched back to the old style because its like home to me :Biggrin:  and I need to get used to the new one in small doses

----------


## Admin

> And is it just me or does it load a little faster? I've always had problems with this site loading slow, it takes forever to bring up a new page but today, since the change, it's been loading a lot quicker.
> 
> The colors made me a little dizzy at first but I'm starting to get used to them and I really like them.


Not really, but I did make one unrelated change to the caching system for the main site earlier today that should overall help to lessen the server load.

----------


## subterranean

Everything is great, Chris  :Biggrin: . However, the color combination makes it look pretty grey/plain. Maybe you can add/change one of the colors with something brighther. 

Just an idea  :Smile:

----------


## adilyoussef

Hey, that's really nice. I love change for I'm a monotony hater. Hehe, that's cool for me.

----------


## Virgil

I like it better than the old. But the grey main part is a little dull. I like the maroon border and the peach section. It is nice on the eyes though.

----------


## Shannanigan

errr....ummm...perhaps I need some time with this...orange is a favorite color of mine, I'd miss it too much, for now I'm putting it back to the old  :Biggrin:  (thanks so much for the option!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Ranoo

I like the new look, It's lovely .
thanks 4 it!

----------


## Madhuri

I like the new look  :Nod:  Its suttle, and all the text and the main matter of the site is very prominent, it was earlier being overshadowed by the orange colour. Soothing for eyes too.

I think i'll not change it back.

----------


## Scheherazade

I don't see any grey parts? For me it is all different shades of brown and sandy...

----------


## Jay

Oh, this is pretty, even if it made me double-check if I indeed am where I thought I were :P

I think that Virgil meant the body of the actual post as being 'the grey part'. I suppose it might look different on different screens.

----------


## thevintagepiper

I really like it!!

----------


## Pensive

I think that I have gotten so much used-to of the old one, that I can't put on the new one.

Anyway, good job! Now, we have two options available!

----------


## Virgil

> I think that Virgil meant the body of the actual post as being 'the grey part'. I suppose it might look different on different screens.


Yes, the main message box is a sandy grey. I like though.

----------


## Dry_Snail

this one is good, pretty soothing to eyes!!

----------


## Logos

An end of an era  :Bawling:  but I'm getting used to the changes  :FRlol:  the background for me is "khaki" #ADA96E  :Biggrin:

----------


## crisaor

> But before you get upset, please view the bottom left hand corner of your screen (scroll down to the bottom of the page first). Using that drop down box you can change your style back to the old one if you prefer it. So you have a choice.


That's really great. Thank you, Admin.  :Smile:

----------


## vili

Excellent design, Chris! Congratulations for the changes!

----------


## Jay

WOW, the colours look a LOT nicer on this screen! The 'grey' is not grey at all, it's kinda brown-green! I think Logos's 'khaki' would sum it up just ok  :Tongue:  Very prettiful colours! (not changing back to orange anytime soon  :Tongue: )

----------


## plainjane

I like it too! Whatever you call the color, it is easier on my aging eyeballs than the Orange was. 
Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

:Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:  

just kidding,  :Tongue:  I don't mind the change...it just shocked me is all...I think I will just need to adjust.

...could it be possible to have a skin that is a mix of blues and grays...the way the ol' win 3.1 was? I kinda liked the old "my desktop looks like a blues song" look...much nicer than the new xp bubble skins...so...if we could have a sort of foggy grey and hazy blue win 3.1 skin...that would be awesome! :Thumbs Up:  

but otherwise its a step in the right direction...I also like the new logo :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

I like it a lot. Bright colors on computers hurt my eyes after a while. The result is that my desktop is a black and white picture, the main colour scheme is gray, and when I highlight text, the background is gray (or, as my System Preferences box puts it, 'Charcoal').

----------


## Walter

The new color scheme is a very nice step in the right direction for us males who have difficulty seeing reds (loosely called color-blind). I wouldn't mind a very slightly bolder font for the text though, or a slightly lighter background, if that were possible, to help it stand out better for my aging eyes. But overall, a very nice new look. Congratulations! It isn't easy.

----------


## Koa

Hey! That was a surprise! I usually find it hard to adapt to changes but this rocks!!! Great job! I find it much more elegant!

----------


## miss tenderness

the new one is just cool except it doesn't make a big change from the old one! I guess Chris is found of Brwony things..

----------

